# Here we go AGAIN...



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Here we go again! Woke up this morning, took Pablo out, he Pooh'd a little, solid, etc... BUT the noises are back! He seems to be acting ok, playing with his bunny, but doesn't want to eat. I didn't give him any meds this morning, he took it for 2 days, todays the first day without. I don't know if I should give it to him, or call the "new"vet. They did say to call if he has a flare up, and they would see him as an emergency! Any suggestions? They don't open for another 20 minutes. I am seriously going to lose my mind! I can't take this anymore! I don't think he's had so many "flare ups" in a short period of time. 
Something is going on. 

Thanks for letting me vent-AGAIN~


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'd give the new vet a call and get him in as an emergency. also if you have a list of info, suggestions, questions bring it. if you don't have one, get one made up. it helps so much when you have a problem. i do it with my own dr visits as well as my daughters and pets. especially when i'm worried, i dont want to forget anything and when you are stressed or worried you tend to leave out all the details. good luck, keep us updated


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advice-AGAIN! LOL I do plan on bringing my "Pablo Handbook", just a few more minutes until they open. I'm so scared he has something really, really wrong. I'm in shock at how often we are having problems... my poor baby! O.k., it's 8:00 am here, so I'm gonna call the vet!

Carrie


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

if there is something seriously wrong, i wouldn't hesitate to bring it to the "old vets" attention. but that is just me, i'm cranky when it comes to my animals health and well being.  (hugs) good luck if you need to vent or anything feel free to pm me any time you want. i know how you must feel, i hated all the guesswork with my tasha bird (but she was a really special case...more than just one health problem going on there)


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the vet's office, they can see him at 4o today. But I can't give him any meds, or anything! His tummy just sounds terrible. Today will probably be the day that I get hysterical! I have to go pick up his records soon. 
Thank you for really helping me with all of this, how is Chiwi is she feeling better? Give her a hug from Pablo and I ok!  

Carrie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sometimes cosmo's belly make some weird squashing sounds like he's making his stomach to throw up ....is it a noise like that??
my vet said it was nothing to worry about .......

kisses nat


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope everything turns out ok! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

No the noises in his tummy sound like his tummy is just turning and turning. You can feel the movements. He doesn't want to eat or drink anything when he's like this, and he wants to eat a lot of grass, which he never does unless he feels bad. He poohed a little this morning, solid, didn't notice any blood/mucus. I just took him out again, and he poohed again- still solid, but maybe a little mucus???? He never has diarrhea, nor does he want to throw up. I'm so puzzled! I know that before we got him he had a very hard life, (he was abused/stray) I just want him to feel good and be as happy as he can be ya know. He was supposed to go to the "spa" (groomers) today, but I canceled that, don't want him even more stressed out! I wish 4:00 would get here already! 6 more hours! AHAH


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

with me it's 4.00 pm  


i hope it turns out ok !!

kisses nat


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

It's 10 am here, wanna switch? LOL Thank you for warm wishes!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi seems better today, but she hasn't gotten up yet (she is such a lazy chi!!! she woke up to pee and drink but no playing yet, she does this eeryday so i'm not worried) thank you for asking.....


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Your Welcome, I sure hope today is better for her! The world stops when the babies get sick!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it sure does! she's up and playing with my mom right now so she's back to her self again. now it's pablo's turn! 3 1/2 more hours.....


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

I am so glad to hear Chiwi is feeling better! Probably just getting overheated and zoomin with soo much water in the belly! Watching the news, they are talking about tropical storm Adrian... Hurricane season doesn't start until June 1st! And there is already a storm system out there! This is gonna be another really bad year for us down in FL. I wonder how Pablo will do if we get hit with a hurricane like last year. We didn't get Mr. Pab's until Nov. He'll need to hold his "business", cuz I'm not going out in a hurricane! LOL
I know, I'm counting! His tummy seems to have quieted down a bit, but you can just tell he doesn't feel well! 3 hours!!!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope all goes well for your baby, keep us posted


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Thank you, I will. I need to leave in about 1 1/2 hrs! Anyone have any idea about how much blood work up and xray could run? Doesn't really matter, I'll do what I have to. I guess if I cleaned my house a little it would make the time go faster! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I hope Pablo is going to fell better soon. I spent the last 2 days worrying over Auggie so I know how you feel. Let us know how he is


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm not sure about xrays but i do know that around here a regular wellness blood screening is about 59 dollars. i never had to pay for the x-rays were i worked, i helped them take them so i didn't get charged...


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

I know how to take x-rays of teeth, do ya think they'll let me help so I can get a discount? :lol: 1 more hour. I got nothing done today, picked up a few things in the living room that's about it. Gosh I am sick of this!

How is Auggie feeling? I hope much better. It's funny how worried we get. My fiance says I'm obsessive, but I can't help it. The look on their faces when they aren't feeling good, it could break anyones heart!


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

here we go wish us luck...


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear Pablo :sad4: is still not feeling well. I am glad that you were able to get an appointment. We are sending the both of you guys well wishes


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Any update? I am so hoping it's nothing serious.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

We're back- Poor Pablo, he is soooo pooped! He's sleeping right now, thank God. 
Well where in the world do I begin? The new vet did a new fecal exam, I guess the old vet just checked for parasites, but did not check for bacteria. New fecal came back with lg. amounts of "bad" bacteria. Which affects the lg. intestine, which in turn makes it hard to digest food in the sm. intestine. (I hope I'm not getting this confused, try to bare with me!) He also said that most stray dogs end up with whipworm, which is hard to find in a fecal exam, so he prescribed Panacur Granules, and Amoxicillin for the bacteria over growth. He did say that we could be looking at some type of food intolerance, so he put Pablo on Hill's w/d. All they had was a 10 lb. bag!!!! (I really hope he does well on it, cuz a 10 lb bag will last us a year) The new vet said he didn't feel that blood work or xrays was necessary, because he looks so healthy. Skin, Coat, muscle tone etc. But if he does not seem to respond to the meds, and diet change, then we will start with more aggressive treatment. He explained so much more to me than the old vet! Do you know how angry I'm gonna be if all his problems were from bacteria and/or a parasite that they didn't test for? This has been going on since NOV!!!!!!!! Why would they not check the bacterial levels once it was apparent that this was chronic, and unresolved? Why not treat him for whipworm just in case? My poor dog has been suffering for months! I will tell you this much he will never go back to the old vet again! I don't think he'll eat reg. dog food tonight, so I think I'll make him some scramble eggs, w/ his meds. Think that would be ok? What a long day! Does it sound like this guy knows what he's talking about? I ask cuz I've been duped before. 

Thank you all for being so great!!!!!!!!

Carrie

:lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

glad to hear things are finally getting looked into! (hugs) i know that you've been stressing over this. poor baby pablo! lets hope this is what it is! he may have to poop more frequently on the w/d, just so you know. and don't be surprised if the poops are kinda crumbly.......be carefl you follow the feeding guidelines to the t you don't want him losing weight (r/d is the weightloss food and w/d is what they follow r/d with once the weightloss is achieved, however it can also be used as a diet food....)
here's some info on w/d:

Hill's Prescription Diet Canine w/d 
For the Nutritional Management of Obese Prone and Slightly Overweight Dogs and Dogs with Fiber Responsive Diseases Even minor weight problems can have an impact on your dog's health and energy levels. It's a problem that frequently begins with excessive calorie and fat intake as well as a lack of adequate exercise. Prescription Diet® Canine w/d® was formulated specifically to help manage dogs who are prone to gaining weight. Weight problems can lead to more serious conditions, including arthritis, heart disease, and diabetes. Prescription Diet® Canine w/d® is also useful as a nutritional aid for dogs with fiber responsive diseases such as diabetes mellitus, colitis, diarrhea, constipation and struvite urolithiasis management in obese dogs.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Thank you so much! I can't tell you how glad I am that we are getting somewhere! Oh to correct one of my mistakes, the bacteria is in the sm. intestine. OOPS I tried to feed him his new food, wouldn't eat it, but guarded it from one of our cats Annabelle! I think it's just cuz he doesn't feel well. It was pretty funny. I did cook him 2 scrambled eggs, ate most of it, but still acting weird. I also don't start the Panacur until tomorrow. Do you think this new vet sounds on the up and up? I'm still worried, but feeling a little better! How is Chiwi? All better? I hope so. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Pablo's Mommy said:


> Thank you so much! I can't tell you how glad I am that we are getting somewhere! Oh to correct one of my mistakes, the bacteria is in the sm. intestine. OOPS I tried to feed him his new food, wouldn't eat it, but guarded it from one of our cats Annabelle! I think it's just cuz he doesn't feel well. It was pretty funny. I did cook him 2 scrambled eggs, ate most of it, but still acting weird. I also don't start the Panacur until tomorrow. Do you think this new vet sounds on the up and up? I'm still worried, but feeling a little better! How is Chiwi? All better? I hope so. :wink:


sounds like the vet is making progress.... let's keep our fingers crossed! after today, no more cooking for him though ok? if a food sensitivity is suspected than you have to feed his food and just his food until you find out what is the trigger....... 

*sigh* oh chiwi is JUST great :roll: she peed on my bed a few minutes ago. she gets so excited when it is bed time and she plays "what's under the covers" with my hand that she gets too caught up in it and will jsut run to the edge of the bed like she is going towars her steps to go pee and she just couldn't hold it that long to make it down to her wee wee pad :x this is the 3rd time she's done it. she don't do it when no one is with her, she is fine all day she could sleep in bed and get up to pee and make it to the pad. between her and my daughter today i need a vacation!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Luv you and me both.... I need a vacation too... Amanda is making me insane today.... And the neighbor kids screamed for about 2 hours tonight like someone was killing her... I want a vacation....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> Luv you and me both.... I need a vacation too... Amanda is making me insane today.... And the neighbor kids screamed for about 2 hours tonight like someone was killing her... I want a vacation....


calgon's just not gonna cut it this time around.........




how's pablo today?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so glad the new vet figured out what could be going wrong!! I hope he feels better really soon


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Hey everyone!! Finally home form work!!!!!! Just took Pablo out, his pooh was a lot softer than normal, and very dark, with blood. But I think it's alot from yesterday. I don't hear any noises coming from his belly, Thank God!!! BUT...
he won't touch his new food! So how do I give him his daily packet of Panacur if he wont eat his food? I know you said no more cooking for him, but what do I do now? Could I mix a little chicken baby food in with it? Need help on this one!! Oh boy, if it's not one thing it's another! About that vacation... why don't we leave all children (cuz my son drives me crazy as well) and men, and animals and go somewhere, like the Tropic's!!!!! LOL :flower: I need a little fun in the sun!!!! 

-Carrie


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

OOPS I forgot to say, (thinking of a vacation) Chiwi just piddled on the bed to let you know she was all better!!!! I'm so glad to hear it!!! HURRAY!!!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

call the vet and get a can of the w/d wet form, and mix a little of it with the dry. it will intice him to eat. 


the blood in his poo is either due to the worms or stress. as for the panacur, mix it with something he does like to eat but it should only be for the medicine and not his meal. once the meds are done then just his food and that is that.  (how old is he again?)


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Pablo is 2 years old, a teenager, and a very picky eater!!!!! Little devil!!! Why so you ask? Ok I'll call the vet right now!!!


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

O.k. called the vet, It won't be a problem, so I'm gonna run over there and pick up a few cans. Thanks for your help, I don't know what I'd do w/o ya!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i asked cause i was worried if he doesn't eat and hypoglycemia, but since he's older it isn't likely if you offer the food and hold out til he eats it.... 


(someone correct me if i'm wrong as i'm not 100% knowledgeable on the whole hypoglycemia issue with dogs....) 


you're welcome  :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

fun in the sun sounds wonderful to me... 

But I would leave kid home but take husband and dog with.. ehehhehehehhehehehhehehe


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so glad you finally seem to be making progress! I would be so angry at that old vet and I would no doubt send him a letter once things have setttled down. I had issues with our previous vet and I actually let about a year go by before I wrote a letter. I wasn't going to, but it just kept weighing on my mind. I felt better once I put everything in writing and the owner of the vet clinic responded immediately with both a letter and a phone call. I'll still never go back there (because I love our new vet) but I believe he may have instituted some changes based on my complaint.

Anyway, keep us posted on Pablo's condition. Poor little boy, I do hope he's on the road to recovery at long last.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

I went to the vet and picked up the wet form of the w/d, and I had him try it plain. I swear he smelled as soon as I opened the can. Tail waggin, ears up, eye sparkling, he wanted his "puppy food"!! So I mixed it in with the dry w/d, and his Panacur, and he ate every bit, even licked the bowl clean! I just took him out, he pooh'd again- this time no blood, but a little on the runny side. But I'm not going to lose my head over it just yet, I'm just gonna wait a day or two. He's had so much going on in the last week. I know he's been a little stressed! So I'm gonna try at least to take it easy. But we'll see. If he wouldn't eat then I'd probably freak! As for the old vet, you bet I'm angry! Once I know we have King Pablo on the right track then yes I plan on writing a letter. My dog has been SUFFERING since his time on the streets, and God only knows how long that was for! Sometimes we wonder how he was a "street dog", he's so friggin spoiled! LOL So are we all on of the Tropic's? :tongue10: 

-Carrie


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Pablo's Mommy said:


> I went to the vet and picked up the wet form of the w/d, and I had him try it plain. I swear he smelled as soon as I opened the can. Tail waggin, ears up, eye sparkling, he wanted his "puppy food"!! So I mixed it in with the dry w/d, and his Panacur, and he ate every bit, even licked the bowl clean! I just took him out, he pooh'd again- this time no blood, but a little on the runny side. But I'm not going to lose my head over it just yet, I'm just gonna wait a day or two. He's had so much going on in the last week. I know he's been a little stressed! So I'm gonna try at least to take it easy. But we'll see. If he wouldn't eat then I'd probably freak! As for the old vet, you bet I'm angry! Once I know we have King Pablo on the right track then yes I plan on writing a letter. My dog has been SUFFERING since his time on the streets, and God only knows how long that was for! Sometimes we wonder how he was a "street dog", he's so friggin spoiled! LOL So are we all on of the Tropic's? :tongue10:
> 
> -Carrie


i am so happy that he ate it all! now remember looser stools may happen because of the wet food but the w/d is very high in fiber and it should firm right up... also if it is worms runny stools is nearly inevitable....

again, i'm really happy we got progress going


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Now the runny stooles, could that be from the meds killing them? (the worms) He really seems to be in good spirits today! Thank God!


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Oh ya Pablo weighs in at 6 lbs even!!!!!! What a big boy!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Pablo's Mommy said:


> Now the runny stooles, could that be from the meds killing them? (the worms) He really seems to be in good spirits today! Thank God!


i'm not sure why they tend to get runny during the course of treatment all i know is it's a possiblilty. and like i said it could be etiher the canned food or worms... but it won't last. just make sure he drinks a lot if full blown diarhea happens, we don't want the sweetie dehydrating.


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

OMG if that were to happen I'd freak! He's so full of life right now, just running around on the bed with his toys, tryin to eat daddy when he comes in the room!!! He's fo cute! I'll have to post some pictures of him this weekend! He's handsome!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

can't wait to see pics


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad pablo is feeling better :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

